# Amazon Instant Video Now Supports AirPlay



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

A new update to the Amazon Instant Video app now allows it to fully support AirPlay. That means you can finally stream Amazon Instant Video to your TV via your Apple TV. Now if they can just get a native all on the Apple TV...


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

In addition, version 2.1 integrates reviews and various info from IMDb, as well as giving you more ways to find things to watch.

Concurrent downloads are now supported, and the changelog also boasts improvements to the UI and "offline experience."

All in all, it looks like a pretty significant update.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

But is the feature crippled? Airplay (or Amazon) doesnt seem to suppoet Dolby. I just used Airplay on 2 Amazon movies and they only played in Stereo. I wondered if I needed to change any settings somewhere, but when I next tried my HBOGo app, Airplay gave me full Dolby 5.1 surround. I don't think I'd ever want to watch Captain America or Thor without Dolby.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Question: Am I right in thinking it wont work with Apple TV unless you have an iOS device?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Question: Am I right in thinking it wont work with Apple TV unless you have an iOS device?


Yup


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll be concerned if Amazon is claiming to "fully support" airplay if it doesn't handle Dolby. Is anyone getting Dolby on their Sound systems? I'm wondering if it my AVR or a setting I haven't found. That'd be odd considering Dolby works great on my HBOgo app on the same iPad, same ATV, and same AVR.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Nevermind testing, this email from support confirms that Dolby isn't supported. And apparently I've offered a really unique suggestion for supporting it...

Hello,

I apologize for the inconvenience caused.

At this time, 5.1 Dolby is not available on Amazon Instant Video app for iPad. We're regularly working on improvements to your Amazon Instant Video experience.

We have recently released an update on our app with additional feature like HDMI support and AirPlay and we will definitely consider your feedback and will try implementing in our future update.

However thanks for suggesting that we add 5.1 Dolby feature to our Amazon Instant Video app.

I've forwarded your feedback to our Amazon Instant Video development team for consideration as we make future improvements.

Thanks for your patience and giving me time to find the best solution.

We really appreciate your patience and understanding in this regard.

Best regards,
Aashish S
........................................................................................................................

Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p

........................................................................................................................

Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.

Thank you.
Amazon.com

---- Original Message: ----

I can't get 5.1 Dolby on this app. I can when I use HBOgo app.

Amazon Instant Video for iPad
2.10.4...
iPad 2 Wi-Fi, iOS 6.1.3

Sent from my iPad


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

itzme said:


> Nevermind testing, this email from support confirms that Dolby isn't supported. And apparently I've offered a really unique suggestion for supporting it...
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


It's still Dolby just not 5.1. Your receiver will make it up to 7.1, the next best thing to Dolby 5.1.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So if I play a movie that is normally Dolby via Airplay using HBOgo my receiver gives me Dolby 5.1. If I play a movie using the Amazon app via Airplay, I just get Stereo, not 5.1 not 7.1, just Stereo. Same AVR. Are you telling me I'm getting Dolby Stereo? If so, I was hoping I'd get 5.1 (like I get with the HBOgo app), not Stereo (like with the Amazon app).


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds to me like the Amazon Instant Video app doesn't support Dolby Digtial greater than 2.0 at all right now no matter how you use it. My guess is since the app was originally for just on your phone/ipad they figured DD 2.0 was good enough since you would most likely be listening with the built in speakers or headphones, so why bother with 5.1 (or greater).

Now that it does support Airplay and HDMI out I would think they will eventually update the app to support DD 5.1.


----------

